# Cpt 17340



## daniel (Aug 28, 2009)

In regards to CPT 17340 is medicare reimbursing on this service, if so which Dx are required in order to get paid.

And can you direct me in where the LCD is at.

Thank You
Daniel, CPC


----------



## daniel (Aug 31, 2009)

Any help?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Tools/LCDs.aspx?DomainID=1
This is the website for the LCD search, hope this helps


----------

